# Classic Monsters 54mm



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello all, I´m planning make a collection of charecters from horror classic films.
This is the first on progress, Frankenstein´s monster almost finished...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey thats VERY good. Andrea makes a nice series in metal as well... Dracula, Frankenstein, Terminator etc


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i would love to see a series of 90mm dioramas if you are planning to continue the series on a larger scale!.. like the Creature and victim, Frankenstein and igor, Frankenstein v The Wolfman - the list is endless.. with your sculpting skill!


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice! Great pose.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Good to see you back, Alex...and with a BANG! Great sculpture, as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, nice to see you back with more of your own sculpts, and Frankenstain's ill-fitting clothes and awkward pose make this one a beauty.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent sculpt Alex!


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for all comments;


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for comments Terry, James, Cro-Magnon and Night-owl.
Djnick, yep, Andrea have a good Monter series, I´m making mi own for my little firm ICON figures.
Ian, 90mm is too big in metal for me, also make 70mm.
I´m casting this monster after make some small corrections, show you the next soon...

Alex.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Do you sculpt scenic/terrain bases as well?


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Nice work for 54mm! Frankie's hands are especially well done for that scale.

-Neil


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Great work how can you get these I love 54mm figures


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

Franky painted




























like looks movie:










MY SITE http://iconfigures.blogspot.com


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Amazing work! And an amazing talent. Can you sculpt him a larger scenic base?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful piece, Alex! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

YES, I could make him another larger base,,,as commercial figure I'm going to sell him like this for the moment,,,
Thanks Jim


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

THATS a fantastic sculpt for such a small scale figure,
love everything about him, clothes, hands, the lot:thumbsup:

How do i get one and will you be making any more of the classic monsters


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

OMG...54mm or at 2.12 inches...SHEESH!  You've got some talent!

MMM


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks MonsterMM,
Gaz 91, I can send you one anytime my friend.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd be interested in one of the Frankenstein figures too, Alex!


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

SURE !! James, I sent you an MP.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

And your PM replied to, Alex! :wave:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

BRILLIANT! - whats next in the line.. are you planning selling these??.. just beautiful - and ive never worked on a 54mm scale model..


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello Ian, I´m working on Dracula/Lugisi, I will show the steps soon...
YES this is ready for sale as white metal coppy.


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

First steps of Bela,
I´m working...




























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Alex.
http://iconfigures.blogspot.com


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Very cool to see a WIP on one of your figures, Alex! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks James few more,,,


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Alex.
http://iconfigures.blogspot.com


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You are a true artist, Alex! BTW, thank you again for the excellent Frankenstein figure...I really like the "wood floor" base! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks so much James, hope you enjoy painting Franky



















...near to finish...

Alex
http://iconfigures.blogspot.com


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Holy Smack! That's awesome! I have a still from the movie of this pose on my computer desktop background. Can't wait to see what your casting looks like. Thanks for the WIP photos. It's always a pleasure to watch a lump of clay be worked by a true artist into a thing of beauty.


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks so much spidey,
We'll see how he looks painted...
Alex.


----------

